# GA Duck Hunting that bad?



## BGA (Oct 21, 2014)

New to duck hunting and am going to Arkansas in January... but from all that I've been reading no one is finding ducks in GA... Is this true?


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 21, 2014)

No one, including myself, is going to tell you if they find public ducks in GA.


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 21, 2014)

Time and effort. Anythings possible.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 21, 2014)

There are plenty of ducks throughout the state of GA. Finding them is another story. You will not find the birds in GA that you are likely to see in Arkansas, but with a lot of effort and some well spent dollars you can find yourself on some decent hunts. You will not find much in the way of information on the open forum as far as public holes, but if you ask the right questions and send the right PM's you can be well on the way to scratching a few out.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2014)

I got plenty of mergansers


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 21, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I got plenty of mergansers


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 21, 2014)

Most would not tell you even it was nothing but Coots!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


>



Robbie taught me how to cook them and he told me that he gives them away all the time and tells the folks they are mallards and woodys


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2014)

You got to have it bad to be duck hunter in Georgia. It aint much and what we have we all protect a spot because some one will take it if its any good. Good luck.


----------



## across the river (Oct 21, 2014)

BGA said:


> New to duck hunting and am going to Arkansas in January... but from all that I've been reading no one is finding ducks in GA... Is this true?




It isn't really a matter of "finding ducks." Of the millions of birds that migrate South each year, very, very few migrate through, or even make it to Georgia.   Most fly through states west of here that have a lot more food for them to eat.  With that being said, some ducks do make it to Georgia and you can kill your fair share, you just have to put in the time and effort to find them.  Go hunt Arkansas in January, and then, assuming you have decent weather and hunting,  come back and hunt Georgia and you will see what everyone is talking about.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Oct 22, 2014)

just remember that when you find them, others will have found them as well........


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 22, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I got plenty of mergansers



The poor hen buffies feel left out!!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 23, 2014)

Nope,   absolutely zero ducks in Ga.


----------



## skeeter1 (Oct 28, 2014)

speak for ya selves there's plenty ducks at lake mayor. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2014)

skeeter1 said:


> speak for ya selves there's plenty ducks at lake mayor. &#55357;&#56860;


The joggers dont like it when you lightem up and the Savannah cops will think they have another shooting


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ducks are a myth in this state, unless of course you are illegally corning during season. Those folks do pretty well from what I hear


----------



## Bambi (Nov 8, 2014)

You can thank the reality show Duck Dynasty for that one.


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 8, 2014)

Bambi said:


> You can thank the reality show Duck Dynasty for that one.



Duck hunting in Ga sucked long before Duck Dynasty. It's just given us more people to complain about it's suckiness.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 8, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> just remember that when you find them, others will have found them as well........



A truer statement you will not find


----------



## Shaun229 (Nov 8, 2014)

last year me and some buddies limited out every single hunt and we hunted every day of the season but maybe 4 or 5 days.no baited holes,nothing fancy.just gotta scout a few weeks before season starts,and hope we get plenty of cold weather to push down alot of birds like last year


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 9, 2014)

It can be done just a lot tougher


----------

